# Backyard archery range



## olinLA (Feb 19, 2007)

bassman018 said:


> My dad said that this summer we can build an archery range in the back yard, But he wants one of those nets to keep stray arrows in our yard, we do have neighbors, I was curious if a cheap tarp tied loosely behind the target would work. I also was thinking that I would use this recycled paper mix available at lowes for a filler and put it in a box, then seran wrap around it, and the paint on bulls eyes etc, So can you all tell me what you think?


Search the DIY forum for targets...there are long lasting and refillable plus can make any size....tarp probably wont do it carpet may....good luck ...


----------



## Elkslayer6x5 (Sep 23, 2006)

Look to the DIY pages for the life time targets...can be built cheep,any size you want...just rememer you have to fill it. as to a cheep tarp, not going to work out to well to stop a stray flyer... good luck

must be a ecco in here lmao


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

The tarp won't work. The Lifetime Target Thread got deleted so here is the link to the plans.
http://archeryreport.com/2010/05/diy-lifetime-target-build/

AK13


----------



## jack70707 (Feb 27, 2009)

I suggest You check with the neighbors first. Some folks ( as nice as they might be ) will call the cops the minute they see you drawing your bow in backyard. Also , check your local by-laws at police station or city hall if it's legal to do so.

Loose tarp works only at longer distance ( 60 yards or more) .. anything closer and the arrow will blow right thru it. The best backstop is a 400 yard clearing with no buildings in a way. No matter how good of an archer you might be , there is always a possibility of that pesky d-loop breaking upon draw or something similar .... an arrow launched at 45 deg. up in the air can travel very very far my friend. I killed shingles on my neighbours house 240 yards away multiple times already and spent my afternoons fixing his roof for free in 90 deg. sunshine


----------



## bassman018 (May 29, 2010)

So I guess I have to spend he money for a good net backstop?


----------



## QuietWyatt (May 20, 2010)

Look into a "cattle mat" for a backstop at a feed store or farm equipment store. Arrows do all kinds of spooky things and practicing archery in your backyard with neighbors all around and close by is spooky as well so, good luck and use your head. A portable target and a feild would be safer.


----------



## CEC81561 (Mar 20, 2008)

*backstop*

at tractor supply they have 4' x6' rubber mats that are used in horse stalls, put up a frame maybe made from 4 x4's to hang behind target, i currently use a wall of styrofoam blocks(they use them to support trailor tongues)picked up from TS, wall of blocks approx, 5'x5' (25) blocks gotten for free use ratchet strap around them to keep compressed together, metal T-post on each side to keep from falling over.


----------



## CEC81561 (Mar 20, 2008)

*target*

this is pic of 4 blocks 2 1x6 all thread, shooting HC bow 70lb, 380gr arrow at 20 yds.


----------



## CEC81561 (Mar 20, 2008)

*backyard range*

here is pic of my backyard range, nothing special but serves purpose, 1st target 20yds 2nd(black one) 30yds and deer 35yds, insert of deer shot out and deer split, left insert out, put home made bag target(plastic grain bag with plastic grocery bags) right behind vital area have to shoot through opening.Can actually back up 10ft adds on to all distances.


----------



## ncnat (Feb 15, 2010)

jack70707 said:


> I suggest You check with the neighbors first. Some folks ( as nice as they might be ) will call the cops the minute they see you drawing your bow in backyard. Also , check your local by-laws at police station or city hall if it's legal to do so.
> 
> Loose tarp works only at longer distance ( 60 yards or more) .. anything closer and the arrow will blow right thru it. The best backstop is a 400 yard clearing with no buildings in a way. No matter how good of an archer you might be , there is always a possibility of that pesky d-loop breaking upon draw or something similar .... an arrow launched at 45 deg. up in the air can travel very very far my friend. I killed shingles on my neighbours house 240 yards away multiple times already and spent my afternoons fixing his roof for free in 90 deg. sunshine


Isn't that tough to do unless you are sky drawing?


----------



## bowhunter90 (Feb 14, 2010)

The smartest backstop i have seen was some of my friends hung an old carpet behind the targets. That freakin carpet stopped everything.


----------



## bassman018 (May 29, 2010)

does any one have rig to take the carpet or mat up and down I don't want to leave it up to be considerate of a neighboring property.


----------



## jack70707 (Feb 27, 2009)

ncnat said:


> Isn't that tough to do unless you are sky drawing?


hehehe .... Back in the days when i was fresh to archery , i swear i could take down a 737 with my sky draw !!
Nowadays i only bust holes in my siding or - on occasion while papertuning - a fridge at home . Big thanks to whoever invented those stick-on magnets !


----------



## ncnat (Feb 15, 2010)

jack70707 said:


> hehehe .... Back in the days when i was fresh to archery , i swear i could take down a 737 with my sky draw !!
> Nowadays i only bust holes in my siding or - on occasion while papertuning - a fridge at home . Big thanks to whoever invented those stick-on magnets !


You shot the deer after it was processed.:darkbeer:


----------



## OldLefty (Jan 28, 2010)

On the lifetime target, doesn't the chicken wire tend to damage an arrow?


----------



## Widgeon (Jul 17, 2009)

OldLefty said:


> On the lifetime target, doesn't the chicken wire tend to damage an arrow?


I originally had the same concern, but the wire doesn't do any harm. The field points hit the wire first and deflect the arrow slightly to either side. I have yet to see even a hint of damage to any of my shafts.


----------



## big_dog (Mar 10, 2010)

why did the thread get deleted?


----------



## Dogscoach (Mar 3, 2009)

bassman018 said:


> So I guess I have to spend he money for a good net backstop?


I'm the principal at a Jr. High school. I started the NASP program this year for our P.E. classes. I bought a $300 arrow curtain to hang in the gym and it worked great stopping the Genesis Bows arrows at 10-20 yards. I brought my Switchback to school to show off a little bit and intentionally shot the arrow curtain from 45 yards to make sure it would hold up. Well......it didn't! My GT5575 blew through it and stuck about 4" into the cinderblock wall. Unless your shooting a Genesis, I'd stay away from purchasing an arrow curtain. The carpet sounds like the best idea I've heard so far.


----------



## GWFH (Jan 22, 2006)

Dogscoach said:


> I'm the principal at a Jr. High school. I started the NASP program this year for our P.E. classes. I bought a $300 arrow curtain to hang in the gym and it worked great stopping the Genesis Bows arrows at 10-20 yards. I brought my Switchback to school to show off a little bit and intentionally shot the arrow curtain from 45 yards to make sure it would hold up. Well......it didn't! My GT5575 blew through it and stuck about 4" into the cinderblock wall. Unless your shooting a Genesis, I'd stay away from purchasing an arrow curtain. The carpet sounds like the best idea I've heard so far.


Was that the BCY curtin?...I know they sell one


----------



## bowhntng4evr (Dec 18, 2009)

I would use some old piece of carpet or a couple bales of hay.


----------



## Lee Orth (Mar 8, 2009)

A B.U.P. 4x6 heavy duty archery backstop wil stop your errant arrows...it is a heavy, thick blanket...so will the black stall pads (4x6 also) from Tractor Supply...attach em to 2x4's....but do not rely on hay bales...your arrows will blow right thru them....


----------



## Lee Orth (Mar 8, 2009)

Oh, I forgot...the BUP comes from Lancaster Archery, among others...


----------



## Woody69 (Feb 17, 2007)

bassman018 said:


> does any one have rig to take the carpet or mat up and down I don't want to leave it up to be considerate of a neighboring property.


Years ago when we used to do indoor in the girl guides hall we had a big piece of carpet attached to a metal pole (like 2" or 3" water pipe) and it had two ropes attached to it so it worked kind of like a roller door on a garage, you pull one rope and it unrolled out and hung there like a curtain, and when you're done you pull the other rope and it rolls back up again.

You also need some kind of stand to put the pole on, and then you can either just leave the rolled up carpet on the stand, or take the pole and roll of carpet down and just leave the stand there, it would probably be a bit to heavy to put up and down on your own though, depending on how large you make it, the bigger the better I think, especially if there are neighbours houses behind your target area !

Woody


----------



## huntingbro (Jun 28, 2013)

nice


----------



## huntingbro (Jun 28, 2013)

*archer39*

:shade:


CEC81561 said:


> here is pic of my backyard range, nothing special but serves purpose, 1st target 20yds 2nd(black one) 30yds and deer 35yds, insert of deer shot out and deer split, left insert out, put home made bag target(plastic grain bag with plastic grocery bags) right behind vital area have to shoot through opening.Can actually back up 10ft adds on to all distances.


----------



## Finq (Jul 12, 2009)

I wouldn't waste my money on the nets. They are massively expensive and they hardly stop arrows out of a 40# recurve.


----------

